

Please recommend some data mining / big data books and resources - reefoctopus

I've written software which aggregates data from a bunch of different sources, and I would like to improve my knowledge and understanding of data mining techniques. Please recommend some textbooks and resources which you found useful. Thanks!
======
lukecampbell
We use this book for statistical models and data mining, combined with
econometric models (GMM, 2LS)

[http://www.amazon.com/Data-Mining-Practical-Techniques-
Manag...](http://www.amazon.com/Data-Mining-Practical-Techniques-
Management/dp/0123748569/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369946131&sr=8-1&keywords=data+mining)

------
shoo
The book "Elements of Statistical Learning" can be downloaded as a free PDF :
<http://www-stat.stanford.edu/~tibs/ElemStatLearn/>

It does not discuss "big data" but offers a statistical perspective on machine
learning / "data mining" techniques.

------
backendguy
There's an excellent free book - Minining Massive Datasets -
<http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds.html>

------
HadiAsiaie
Check this website too: <https://www.kaggle.com/> They have data mining,
Machine learning competitions(possibly with prizes)

------
marisaa
Amazon is good.

Liv chat software for Website: <http://www.Live2Support.com>

